# Alternative zu Dell Netzteil mit flachem Eurostecker



## KevinL92 (26. März 2015)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Fuer mein neues Dell XPS 13 brauche ich ein Netzteil fuers Buero (Oesterreich) und eins fuer unterwegs (Europa, unter anderem UK und Schweiz)
Das original Dell Netzteil hat zwar nur 45W, kommt aber trotzdem mit Schutzkontakt daher. Zuhause ist das zwar kein Problem, aber wenn ich unterwegs bin, möchte ich nicht so ein dickes Ding in der Tasche herumschleppen muessen.
Die paar Male wo ich in England bin, ist der Adapter kein Problem, also gehts hauptsaechlich um die Schweiz.

Ich habe mir irgendein noname universal Netzteil ohne Erdung bestellt, in der Hoffnung einer der Stecker wuerde passen.. war natuerlich nicht so.
Einen 4,5mm Gleichstrom Hohlstecker konnte ich sonst NIRGENDwo finden (hat sich Dell wohl von Apple abgeschaut )

Habt ihr einen Tipp, wie ich das Problem lösen kann?

*Kurz:*
4,5mm DC Hohlstecker --- Netzteil >=45W --- Euro-Flachstecker

Oder irgendeine andere Lösung die nicht viel Platz braucht und keine Beulen in Tasche oder Notebook macht.

Vielen vielen Dank

Kevin


----------



## rabe08 (26. März 2015)

Hm, ich bin mir nicht sicher,  wo Dein Problem liegt. Bei Amazon suche nach "Netzteil DELL XPS 13" und es kam direkt ein Modell von Leicke, das Deinen Anforderungen entspricht.  Andererseits sieht es so aus, als hätte das original-Netzteil für die Netzseite einen 3-Pol-Mickey-Mouse-Stecker, besorg Dir doch alternativ dafür ein passendes Kabel mit Euro-Flach, gibt es auch ohne Ende.


----------



## KevinL92 (26. März 2015)

Ich Frag mich grad, wie ich das uebersehen konnte... GENAU so eins habe ich gesucht danke rabe08

einerseits fuehl ich mich Doof gefragt zu haben, andererseits haette ich nicht gefragt...


----------



## KevinL92 (26. März 2015)

kann uebrigens geschlossen werden!!


----------

